# My Observations Regarding Privacy



## Lorraine (Dec 21, 2004)

*Just a few observations regarding privacy issues. I hate to add to the long list but can someone please help me out?* 

* If I select "Invisible Mode" does that make me not appear in Who's Online?
* My signature is visible again to guests or non-members (will this change?)
* If someone checks "Who's Online?" they can see who someone is PMing (can this option be removed)
* If someone checks a profile it states whose profile it is in Who's Online
* If I edit my post it states that I edited it. If I state a reason (grammar, wrong link, etc.) it makes that visible, too. See below for example. Can this option be omitted?


Thank you again.

_Lorraine_


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 21, 2004)

another thing:

the signatures are visible to non-members/suscribers even if signatures are hidden on the forum.  

meaning, when you click on someone's profile, logged in or logged out, it shows their signature.  at least it did when i tried it.


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 22, 2004)

I also want to ask: will non-members be able to see our signatures in the future?


----------



## Carlie (Dec 22, 2004)

Also, this new thing posted in each post---

*Time spent in forums: *
*Average time:* 

...is absolutely unnecessary.


----------



## KAddy (Dec 22, 2004)

Carlie said:
			
		

> Also, this new thing posted in each post---
> 
> *Time spent in forums: *
> *Average time:*
> ...


_Yeah, It will show people that I have no life   and that I do no work. _


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 22, 2004)

Carlie said:
			
		

> Also, this new thing posted in each post---
> 
> *Time spent in forums: *
> *Average time:*
> ...


I AGREE!!!


----------



## msincognito (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree the "time spent in forums" and "average time" is noy going over well with me either.


----------



## jetcitygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

msincognito said:
			
		

> I agree the "time spent in forums" and "average time" is noy going over well with me either.




I totally agree. I just noticed it today and I was like " is that really necessary?"


----------



## Carlie (Jan 22, 2005)

...bump...


----------



## TigerLily (Jan 24, 2005)

About the photo albums, Nikos made an announcement about them.  There's a way that they can no longer be visible to the public.     Thanks, Nikos!!!


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 24, 2005)

TigerLily said:
			
		

> About the photo albums, Nikos made an announcement about them. There's a way that they can no longer be visible to the public.  Thanks, Nikos!!!


 

which way is that? because signatures are still visible when you log out and your just browsing as a guest.  profiles have been taken off limits, but siggys are fully visible


----------



## AllMine (Jan 24, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> _Yeah, It will show people that I have no life  and that I do no work. _


 


     










































































































okay I'm guilty as well


----------



## AllMine (Jan 24, 2005)

honeydrop215 said:
			
		

> which way is that? because signatures are still visible when you log out and your just browsing as a guest. profiles have been taken off limits, but siggys are fully visible


 

Under the user CP in the options menu, there is an explanation on how to do it in the hair care section.....it's the first thread ...HTH


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 24, 2005)

honeydrop215 said:
			
		

> which way is that? because signatures are still visible when you log out and your just browsing as a guest. profiles have been taken off limits, but siggys are fully visible


 
*User Control Panel *

*Scroll right down to Additional Information *

You will see:
Online Photo Album: The location of your photo album 
Online Photo Album Password: The password of your photo album 

Nikos is working on the visible signatures feature!
So, in the meantime I think if you have a website you can put it in there.


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks ladies.  i dont really care but i just wanted other people to know their siggies are available for viewing


----------



## AllMine (Jan 24, 2005)

honeydrop215 said:
			
		

> thanks ladies. i dont really care but i just wanted other people to know their siggies are available for viewing


 


 I hear ya...thanx


----------

